# Культурный раздел > Музыка >  БЕЗ БИЛЕТА [rock, romantic, indie, indie pop]

## BiZ111

*БЕЗ БИЛЕТА*


*БЕЗ БИЛЕТА* - белорусская рок-группа, образованная в 1998 году.



[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


*Группа БЕЗ БИЛЕТА представляет двойную премьеру: песню "Всё сразу!" и видеоклип на нее. Увидеть и услышать "Всё сразу!" можно уже сейчас на TUT.BY. Этот видеосингл открывает новую страницу в биографии группы. "Всё сразу!" – энергичный и запоминающийся трек длительностью 2 минуты 22 секунды, сочетающий в себе межконтинентальные музыкальные ценности: американский напор и европейскую мелодичность. Клип, как и песня, создан в новой традиции "экстремальный оптимизм".* 

"Я думаю, это наша лучшая песня, – говорит лидер БЕЗ БИЛЕТА Виталий Артист. – Как только она появилась, сразу стали происходить классные вещи, люди начали нам помогать и улыбаться при встрече. Я в ней так уверен, что лично дам доллар каждому, у кого от прослушивания песни или просмотра клипа не поднимется настроение".

*[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]*

Клип "Всё сразу" снимался на сцене Купаловского театра. Автор идеи и режиссер видео – Матвей Сабуров, режиссер по пластике – Дмитрий Скачков. Этот же дуэт работал над "Африкой", признанным лучшим белорусским видео 2009 года. "Здорово, что в клипе "Всё сразу!" нам удалось совместить классическую постановку в духе мюзикла с современными технологиями съемки и компьютерной графики, – рассказывает Виталий Артист.  – Мои отдельные респекты Матвею, Диме, Саше Жерносеку, Тане Шамшуркиной, Коле Суркову, актерам и всем, кто помогал делать эту работу". Скачать клип можно на [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Фоторепортаж со съемочной площадки клипа "Всё сразу!" можно посмотреть в [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].

----------


## BiZ111

Классная песня. Слышал эту группу только пару раз, вскользь. Не придавал значения, т.к. ну..навязанные стереотип "всё белорусское - говно". Слушаю, не напрягает. Интересный, лёгкий текст. Ненапрягяющая музыка. Послушаю ещё

----------


## VanyD-2

Класная група,хадил на их концерт в Витебске:Laie_48:

----------


## Sanych

*Без Билета*

"Африка" 










"Две лодки"










"Никогда не умирай"










"Песенка Артиста"

----------


## BiZ111

*Клипы*

*Всё сразу*









*Странная жизнь*









*Танцуй*

----------


## Vanya

не всё белорусское - кафно) есть и хорошие группы, без билета в том числе.. хоть я их признаться и не слушаю) больше всего запомнилась песня "мая краiна Беларусь"

----------


## BiZ111

*Без билета - Мечтатели (2009)*



*Страна*: *Беларусь* 
*Жанр*: Pop-Rock 
*Год*: 2009 
*Формат*: MP3 
*Битрейт аудио*: 320 kbps (частоты до 20000Hz)





> 1. Мечтатели (4:02) 
> 2. Настоящая Любовь (Аватары) (4:28) 
> 3. Место Для Тебя (4:03) 
> 4. Никогда Не Умирай (4:42) 
> 5. СМС (4:06) 
> 6. Good.bye (3:30) 
> 7. Две Лодки (4:37) 
> 8. Нарисована (2:59) 
> 9. Ромашка (4:11) 
> ...




[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Качнул, послушаю.

----------


## BiZ111

Вот ещё, переигранные песни 

*Без Билета - Красному диску солнца (2010)*



*Страна*: *Беларусь* 
*Жанр*: Pop-Rock 
*Год*: 2010 
*Формат*: MP3 
*Битрейт аудио*: 320 kbps (частоты до 22000 Hz)





> Белорусская группа "Без Билета" выпустила новый релиз. 25 января у коллектива вышел сборник "Красному диску солнца". Он доступен для свободного скачивания на сайте [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] (прямая ссылка – [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] ). В релиз включены 10 композиций, большинство из которых – новые версии песен, знакомых слушателям по альбомам "Африка" и "Кино". 
> 
> "Красному диску солнца" – это сборник наших лучших песен с последних двух альбомов, к работе над которым мы подошли творчески, – говорит лидер "Без Билета" Виталий Артист. – Мы хотим позволить нашим песням жить своей жизнью и официально запускаем их в глобальную сеть. Множество людей не имеют возможности купить наши диски, но теперь они могут взять их из интернета. Друзья, пусть эти песни вдохновляют вас, а после мы доедем до вас и исполним их на концертах. Еще мне нравится, что интернет-площадка – это отличная проверка адекватности нашей музыки. Если она бесталанная – никто не станет ее качать даже за бесплатно, а если в ней что-то есть – люди сами будут находить ее и передавать друг другу без вмешательства медиа-технологий". 
> 
> Выпуск подобных записей вслед за номерными альбомами для "Без Билета" уже становится фирменной традицией. За "Нарисована" последовал макси-сингл "Поправка 22", а "Кино" был продолжен компиляцией "Настоящая любовь". "Красному диску солнца" выходит через четыре месяца после релиза альбома "Африка". "Для меня песни – это живая субстанция, в любой момент я могу их дописать или что-то изменить, – поясняет Виталий Артист. – Так, для нового релиза в одном из главных хитов "Без Билета" мы полностью переписали припев. Сегодня мне так нравится больше, и я в этом не одинок. Предвижу бурную реакцию давних поклонников, но надеюсь, они оценят и юмор происходящего тоже".








> 1. По ветру (2010) 
> 2. Красному диску солнца (feat. Cергей Михалок) (2010) 
> 3. Мы с тобой одной крови 
> 4. Птицы из Африки летят 
> 5. Танцуй (2010) 
> 6. Страна приливов (2010) 
> 7. Африка 
> 8. Мечтатели 
> 9. Good.bye 
> ...





[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## b1gm[]n

спасибо большое за тему... форматнул винт и порастерял их ... особенно нравились красному диску солнца и та что у биза в подписи была раньше...планета крутиться ....
еще оч тащит ляпис последнее время . подсоберу и создал бы тему тож если таковой еще нет... а так послушайте песенку "я верю " очень даже ок

----------


## Vanya

> n;24024]"я верю "


классная, да  из последнего пожалуй самая запоминающаяся

----------

